# [Aufrüsten] Specialized HotRock 20 aus 2010



## esc2heaven (20. Juni 2013)

Meine Tochter (4 Jahre) soll demnächst ein neues 20 Zoll Bike bekommen. 

Als Grundgerüst hab ich mir das im Betreff genannte Bike bei eBay geschossen. 

Die Specs vom Ausgangszustand findet ihr auf folgender Page: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2010/hotrockgirls/hotrock206-speedgirls

Leider wurden schon vom Vorbesitzer kleine Änderungen vorgenommen die mir jetzt einwenig das Aufrüsten erschweren. 

Wie folgt sieht mein Plan aus:
Aus so wenig Geldeinsatz wie möglich das Maximum raus zu holen. Dabei soll das Gewicht sinken und die Teile Leistungsfähiger werden. 
Ich hab mir schon viele "Pimp my 20 Zoll Bike" Threads durchgelesen. Die meisten sind aber für mich zu "overdone".

Als erstes muss ich die Hinterrad Nabe tauschen da die Schraubachse verbogen ist. Drei Bilder zu dem ganzen Spektakel im zusammengesetzten Zustand. Kann ich hier die Deore FH-M590 bedenkenlos bestellen und einsetzen? 

Dazu würde ich neue Dartmoor Alu 2x12mm Speichennippel in pink bestellen und die alten Speichen weiter verwenden. Das gleiche dann auch für das Vorderrad. 

Als nächstes würde ich dann das Tourney Schaltwerk gegen ein Altus RD-M310 austauschen. Leider hab ich hier kein höherwertiges als "ShortCage"-Variante gefunden. Würdet ihr was anderes empfehlen, oder ist das hier für den Einsatzzweck okay?

Zeitgleich würde ich gerne den Dreh-Schaltgriff austauschen. Der aktuelle lässt sich mit dem Tourney Schaltwerk nur mit Kraftaufwand schalten. Für ein Kind unzumutbar. Gibt es hier bessere Drehgriffe oder evtl. Schalthebel die für Kinder geeignet sind? 

Hier stellt sich dann auch die Frage nach Kindgerechten Griffen. Mossgummi sollte hier wohl die beste Wahl sein?

Danach würden die ganzen schweren Parts die leicht zu tauschen sind verschwinden. 


Lenkstange: XLC HB-M04
Vorbau: SQlab 816 (S) 60mm
Sattelspanner: RCP Quick Clamp
Reifen: Mow Joe Schwalbe 20x1.85
Schlauch: Schwalbe AV7C
Sind die Teile alle bedenkenlos verwendbar?

Dann kommt noch die Bremse. Ich würde gerne die Magura HS11 verbauen, da der Kraftaufwand bei hydraulik Bremsen geringer ist als mit Seilzügen. Lassen sich die Bremshebel bei der HS11 Kindgerecht nach hinten stellen oder ist das ein Feature was Seilzugbremsen vorbehalten ist? 

Zum Schluss noch einer der wichtigsten Parts. Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher was ich hier nehmen könnte. Für Ratschläge und Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Das wären erstmal meine vielen Fragezeichen die mir so im Kopf herumschwirren. Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar

LG


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juni 2013)

Kannst Du am Hinterrad nicht einfach die Achse tauschen? Falls doch Nabenwechsel: zur Wiederverwendung der alten Speichen müssen die Naben ähnliche Parameter haben (Flanschabstand, -durchmesser etc.).

Schaltwerk gingen auch kurze vom Rennrad. Gebrauchtes 105er oder ähnliches...

HS33 ist besser für Kinder geeignet (2-Fingerhebel, weniger Krafteinsatz [bei der neuen HS11 aber identisch, weil selber Kolben]). Hebel lässt sich bei beiden dichter an den Lenker stellen. Hydraulik ist aber IMHO nicht nötig, ist überflüssiges Gewicht. Die Islabremsen zieht unsere grad 4jährige ohne Probleme bis zur Blockierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esc2heaven (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo trifi70

danke fÃ¼r deinen Beitrag.

Die HS33 wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich Top aber schon die HS11 ist eigentlich fÃ¼r mein Projekt (preislich) Ã¼berdimensioniert. Hier muss ich mir schon ein SchnÃ¤ppchen bei ebay schiessen. Evtl. kommt doch eine andere Seilzugbremse dran. Bin mir noch nicht sicher. 

Wie verhÃ¤lt es sich den mit den Rennrad Schaltwerken? Kann man diese bedenkenlos an eine 6fach Schalteinheit anbauen? 

Bzgl. der Achse: ich hab nur eine Achse im www. gefunden die passend zu meinem Lager war. Leider wÃ¤re ich mit Versand bei 10â¬.. dann kann man auch direkt eine neue Nabe nehmen. 
Evtl. wÃ¼rde ich dann auch die passenden Speichen dazu bestellen.

LG​


----------



## uli_S5 (20. Juni 2013)

esc2heaven schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich neue Dartmoor Alu 2x12mm Speichennippel in pink bestellen und die alten Speichen weiter verwenden. Das gleiche dann auch für das Vorderrad.
> 
> Als nächstes würde ich dann das Tourney Schaltwerk gegen ein Altus RD-M310 austauschen. Leider hab ich hier kein höherwertiges als "ShortCage"-Variante gefunden. Würdet ihr was anderes empfehlen, oder ist das hier für den Einsatzzweck okay?


 
Meist sind die Felgen bei den Rädern ohne Ösen. Soweit ich gelesen habe sollten Alunippel nur bei geösten Felgen verwendet werden. Ob es bei Kinderrädern kritisch ist weiss ich nicht.

Bei unserm Rad ist das Tourey Schaltwerk glaube ich nicht kurz. SLX und XT gibt es auch in kurzer Variante. Das SLX kostet bei Brügelmann knapp 40 Euro, mit Gutschein 35 Euro inkl Versand. Bei Schaltwerken für Rennräder ist das grösste Ritzel meist auf 28 oder 30 Zähne begrenzt. Darauf wäre zu achten.
Wenn Du sowieso die Nabe tauschst und einen neuen Schalthebel anschaffst, würde ich gleich auf 8-fach umbauen. Die Schraubkränze 6-fach wiegen wegen dem integrierten Freilauf meist deutlich über 400g. 8-fach Kassette ist unter 300g.

Grüsse,
Uli


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juni 2013)

Hinterrad auf neue Nabe speichen und zentrieren ist aufwändig, 1-2h Arbeit. Da wäre mir der Preis der Achse mit 10 Eur inkl. Porto egal. Wenn Du natürlich im Zuge dessen auf Kassette gehst, ev. die Gangzahl erhöhst und auch eine leichte nimmst, lohnt sichs am Ende doch. Die Kosten sind natürlich ungleich höher und das oben angesprochene "overdone" wäre zu überdenken...

Speichen auch noch kaufen würde ich lassen, dann gleich ein komplettes HR nehmen, vl. gebraucht.

Einschränkung für RR-Schaltwerk ist richtig. 28 Zähne sind garantiert. Je nach Rahmen gehen auch 30 oder sogar 32. Bei MTB-Schaltwerken bin ich nicht ganz sicher, meine aber: 10fach-Werke sind nicht kompatibel?! Also bei der Bestellung aufpassen und 9fach nehmen.

Ein Schraubkranz ist schwerer, ohne Frage. Aber dafür steckt in einer Kassettennabe wieder mehr Gewicht. Je nach Modell. Natürlich gibts auch teure Kassettennaben die weniger wiegen als eine für Schraubkranz.

Ne rumliegende HS33 würde ich ev. anbauen, aber eine extra kaufen nicht. Dann lieber ne günstige V oder Mini-V und passende Kinderhebel, Tipps dazu hier in den Threads.


----------



## esc2heaven (20. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Hinterrad auf neue Nabe speichen und zentrieren ist aufwändig, 1-2h Arbeit. Da wäre mir der Preis der Achse mit 10 Eur inkl. Porto egal. Wenn Du natürlich im Zuge dessen auf Kassette gehst, ev. die Gangzahl erhöhst und auch eine leichte nimmst, lohnt sichs am Ende doch. Die Kosten sind natürlich ungleich höher und das oben angesprochene "overdone" wäre zu überdenken...
> 
> Speichen auch noch kaufen würde ich lassen, dann gleich ein komplettes HR nehmen, vl. gebraucht.
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich werde diesem Rat folgen und einfach nur die Schraube / Achse kaufen. Und wenn dann mal mehr Geld da ist die beiden Laufräder direkt komplett von grundauf neu bauen. 

Kann mir evtl einer sagen was das überhaupt für eine Nabe sein könnte? Es ist aufjedenfall nicht mehr die, die mal standartmäßig drin war.  

Ich hab mich jetztmal auf Schnäppchenjagd bei ebay gelegt um das ein oder andere Teil günstig zu schiessen. 

Was mir aber noch fehlt wäre ein passendes Schaltwerk + Schalthebel für die vorhandenen Schraubkränze (6fach). Besonders auf das schalten lege ich viel Wert. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass das Schalten für ein 4 jähriges Kind nur mit ordentlich Kraftaufwand bewältigt werden kann. 

LG


----------



## MarkusL (20. Juni 2013)

Dein ausgesuchter Lenker wiegt 320g!!!
Günstige, leichte, (zu kürzende) Lenker könnte ich beisteuern, wenns kein neuer sein muß, und auch ein Flatbar sein kann:
-alten Ritchey Prolite Alu silber <600mm/25,4er Klemmung, ca. 140g
-FSA Carbon 600mm/25,4er kLemmung, 120g (siehe meine Anzeigen)


----------



## esc2heaven (21. Juni 2013)

Hi MarkusL

danke für das Angebot, leide benötige ich einen kurzen Vorbau und eine Riserbar um den Misstand einwenig  auszugleichen das meine Kleine noch zu kurz für das Bike ist.


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2013)

Der KCNC Flyride ist auch eine interessante Option. Dazu habe ich den Merek riser bei ebay geholt, der ist dir evtl. zu teuer. Ich habe noch einen Alu riser von RedLine (242g mit Hülse) hier liegen. Den hatte Chris damals am cnoc16 montiert, würde ich günstig abgeben.


----------

